

Ask HN: Best registrar/TLD beyond US control - joell

Would also be greatly helpful if you also know if the registrar accepts Vanilla Mastercards/Prepaid Visa's or not.<p>Thanks! :)
======
meatpopsicle
1984.is orangewebsite.com

both out of Iceland. Both accept Prepaid Visa. Both register .com, .net, and
.org. Orange accepts Bitcoin as well. Neither ask for much in the way of user
information when registering the domain.

------
stfu
From my personal experience <http://www.mediaon.com/> is quite flexible for
these kinds of "things". I just send them their fees via registered mail.
Depending on your paranoid level you can send it each time from another
location (i.e. when you spend some time abroad). Works out fine.

------
Mankhool
<http://www.infomaniak.com/?language=english> unknown about the vanilla cards

------
pilsetnieks
gandi.net, probably. They're located in France, you can register .com domains
with them, if you wish, but they offer plenty of other TLDs as well.

~~~
dangrossman
Though that offers no protection from your .com being seized by the US
(Verisign's still here, no matter what registrar you choose) -- except now
you're bound by both US law _and_ Gandi's freakish "ethical codes".

[http://en.gandi.net/static/contracts/en/g2/pdf/MSA-1.2-EN.pd...](http://en.gandi.net/static/contracts/en/g2/pdf/MSA-1.2-EN.pdf)

------
ixacto
.onion ;)

